# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  gaps

## olgaa

Fill in. One word is needed to fill each gap.   
Any discussion of criminal behaviour requires understanding of the difference in meaning between rules, lswa and norms. Rules   1    be unwritten, or formal and written. The rules of dress or of how we eat are unwritten guides.  2    contrast, the rules of a factory, for example safety regulations, are usually   3   down and serve   4    strict regulators of behaviour.   
Laws are perhaps the    5   example of written, formal rules and are decided upon by powerful and ifluential groups in society. In order to ensure that everyone adheres  6    the laws, there are specific penalties, including fines or imprisonment, for those        7       guilty of      8      them. Unlike other rules,              9        as rules of dress or of grammar, laws can always be enfrced by agencies          10           the police and the courts.  
A norm is a very much          11          general term; it is an expected code of behaviour shared by            12        of a social group. Norms can be thought of as unwritten rules, for             13           that one should respond appropriately to a 'good morning' greeting. The are part of the culture of a society and are         14         on from one generation to the          15              over time.

----------


## Бармалей

You wouldn't be asking us to do your homwork, would you? 
How about you post your guesses, and we'll discuss those?

----------


## TATY

What is Iswa?

----------


## kwatts59

1. can
2. By
3. written
4. as
5. primary
6. to
7. people
8. breaking
9. such
10. like
11. more
12. several
13. example
14. passed
15. next

----------


## Бармалей

> What is Iswa?

 It's either a boggled "laws" or a traditonal Japanese rice dish provided before martial arts contests. Actually, I just made that up. But that's what it would be if I could make up my own definition. 
Oh, and Kwatts, I would say "may" instead of "can" for #1.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  What is Iswa?   It's either a boggled "laws" or a traditonal Japanese rice dish provided before martial arts contests. Actually, I just made that up. But that's what it would be if I could make up my own definition. 
> Oh, and Kwatts, I would say "may" instead of "can" for #1.

 5. Best
12. Members

----------


## olgaa

my guesses... well, here they are  
can anyone say if they are correct or wrong and why? 
1 can, may, might
2 in, by
3 put
4as
5 other
6 to
7 who
8 breaking
9 such
10 like
11 of
12 members
13 instance, example
14 hand, pass
15 other

----------


## Бармалей

1 can, may, (I would say may)
2 in, by ("In" doesn't fit here; it can be used with contrast, but not here; "by is correct")
3 put ("Put doesn't sound right; "written" is what you should put here)
4as (correct)
5 other (no; this simply doesn't fit, since you're not giving another alternative to contrast it with; "best" is you best option)
6 to (correct)
7 who (in order to use "who" here, you would have to say "who are" -- I don't think you are allowed to use 2 words though; people, or maybe even "persons" is better here)
8 breaking (correct)
9 such (correct)
10 like ("such as" sounds much better here, but I don't think you can use 2 words  ::  . To me, "like" is just such an informal and overused word -- but I suppose it's your best option under the circumstances.)
11 of (no, doesn't fit the wording. Best to say "A norm is very much a general term," but again, whoever wrote this has poor style. So yes, you need to use much here)
12 members (correct)
13 instance, example (either works; it's a matter of preference)
14 hand, pass (those work fine (but passed sounds better), but watch the tense; it's past here, so "handed" or "passed")
15 other (better to say "next" here, though other doesn't sound terrible either)

----------


## olgaa

one more text, it is even interesting!!!-  
When gang member Charles Barbee woke up one morning and considered 1 to wear for the first of two bank robberies he had planned, he made a crucial mistake. He slipped 2 his jeans-a decision which was 3 put him in jail for 64 years. 
Barbee was caught by surveillance cameras while 4 out the robbery, and 5 he wore a mask to disguise his face, his jeans were clearly visible on the photograph. Later, police arrestedhim on suspicion of 6 committed the crime, but had to release him 7 to lack of evidence. However, they passed a pair of Barbee's jeans on to a team of forencis scientists, 8 noticed the distinctive lines worn into their fabric. Enlarging the photograph  9 by the surveillance cameras and comparing the 10 , they found over two dosen featured matching Barbee's jeans to 11 worn by the suspect in the photograph- 12 evidence to convict Barbee of the crime.  
'Jeans 13 usually be identified more easily than any other type of clothing, because their owners tend to keep them until they are 14 out', says a member of the forencis team. 
The jeans analysis 15 since been used in hundreds of trials in the US

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Won't you at least try to do your homework yourself?   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Won't you at least try to do your homework yourself?

 Согласен! Попробуйте, а потом мы вам поможем!

----------


## olgaa

I'm sorry, I forgot to! 
so my ideas are as follows: 
1. what
2 on
3 to
4 carring
5 while
6 having
7 according
8 who/that
9 mmmm
10 lines
11 those
12 providing
13 can may might
14 worn
15 has

----------


## Бармалей

1. what (correct)
2 on (correct)
3 to (correct)
4 carring (carr*y*ing)
5 while ("although" fits a little better here)
6 having (correct)
7 according (according doesn't really work here; better to say "due")
8 who/that (who; that doesn't work at all)
9 mmmm (a bit confusing, yes, but I would say either "taken" or "shot" since it's referring to the photo produced by the camera)
10 lines (I think "fabrics" would work better)
11 those (correct)
12 providing (the sentence structure here, the hyphen that is, suggests (to me at least) that this isn't really for a participle; I would use "enough," "sufficent," or "ample.")
13 can may might (might doesn't work, period. May isn't the best option, b/c it's a question of real possibility. It is scientifically possible to identify this by forensics, so that's the reason that "can" works best here)
14 worn (correct)
15 has (correct)

----------


## TATY

> I'm sorry, I forgot to! 
> so my ideas are as follows: 
> 1. what
> 2 on
> 3 to
> 4 carring
> 5 while
> 6 having
> 7 according
> ...

 1.,2.,3., OK
4., you spelt it wrong: carr*y*ing
5., 6., OK
7., "due to"
8. I'd say "that" becuase it refers to the team
9. captured/taken (both are OK. I prefer the former) 
10. OK (i think)
11. OK 
Do*z*en, not dosen.
That whole sentence doesn't make sense to me *"they found over two dosen featured matching Barbee's jeans to 11 worn by the suspect in the photograph"* 
It doesn't work. 
12. This one is ambiguous. It could be a number of things. "Providing works". But you could use an adjective instead, like maybe "concrete".
13. Can
14., 15., OK 
Check that sentence I highlighted. Maybe you typed it out wrong.

----------


## Бармалей

> Check that sentence I highlighted. Maybe you typed it out wrong.

 I suspect it's supposed to be: 
they found over two dozen features matching Barbee's jeans to those worn by the suspect in the photograph

----------


## olgaa

yes, Tatu and Barmaley are right 
featured should be features

----------


## Chuvak

Is It correct? 
1. Later, police had to release him owing to lack of evidence
2. They found over 2 dosen features which made B's jeans match to (or look like) those jeans which suspect wore

----------


## basurero

> *Are they* correct? 
> 1. Later, *the* police had to release him owing/*due* to lack of evidence
> 2. They found over 2 do*z*en features which made B's jeans *look like* those jeans which* the* suspect wore

----------


## olgaa

there is  
In the first few years at school all appears to 1 very well. There is much concern, 2 the part of the teachers, with high educational standards and the children, even those who are 3 from being socially privileged in other ways, seem eager and happy. However, by the 4 they children reach adolescence, the promise of the early years frequently remains unfulfilled. Many leave school 5 having mastered those basic skills which society demands, let 6 having developed the ability to exercise any sort of creative intelligence. 
There is 7 denying that, in spite of the enlightended concern of our primary schools with happiness, schooling 8 or other turns into a distinctly unhappy experience for many of our children. Large 9 of them everge from it well 10 that they are ill-equipped 11 life in our society. So then they either regard 12 as stupid for failing or else, quite understandably , they regard the activities at 13 they have failed as stupid. In 14 event they want no 15 of them . How can we justify a long period of compulsory education which ends like that?  
and my thoughts:  
1 go/be 
2 on
3 far
4 time/moment
5 without/not
6 without, not (again!)
7 sth like point...
8 something somehow
9 amount
10 enough
11 for
12 themselves
13 which
14 any/either
15 sth connected with feelings?

----------


## olgaa

there is  
In the first few years at school all appears to 1 very well. There is much concern, 2 the part of the teachers, with high educational standards and the children, even those who are 3 from being socially privileged in other ways, seem eager and happy. However, by the 4 they children reach adolescence, the promise of the early years frequently remains unfulfilled. Many leave school 5 having mastered those basic skills which society demands, let 6 having developed the ability to exercise any sort of creative intelligence. 
There is 7 denying that, in spite of the enlightended concern of our primary schools with happiness, schooling 8 or other turns into a distinctly unhappy experience for many of our children. Large 9 of them everge from it well 10 that they are ill-equipped 11 life in our society. So then they either regard 12 as stupid for failing or else, quite understandably , they regard the activities at 13 they have failed as stupid. In 14 event they want no 15 of them . How can we justify a long period of compulsory education which ends like that?  
and my thoughts:  
1 go/be 
2 on
3 far
4 time/moment
5 without/not
6 without, not (again!)
7 sth like point...
8 something somehow
9 amount
10 enough
11 for
12 themselves
13 which
14 any/either
15 sth connected with feelings?

----------


## TATY

I like these, they are fun   ::   
1. Go / progress
2.   ::  
3.    ::  
4. by the time *the* chidlren
5. without
6. alone
7. no
8. somehow
9. numbers
10. there is a mistake in this sentence. I can't think what fits to make it make sense.
11. for
12. themselves
13. which
14. any
15. more? that doesn't sound right. I don't know     

> there is  
> In the first few years at school all appears to 1 very well. There is much concern, 2 the part of the teachers, with high educational standards and the children, even those who are 3 from being socially privileged in other ways, seem eager and happy. However, by the 4 they children reach adolescence, the promise of the early years frequently remains unfulfilled. Many leave school 5 having mastered those basic skills which society demands, let 6 having developed the ability to exercise any sort of creative intelligence. 
> There is 7 denying that, in spite of the enlightended concern of our primary schools with happiness, schooling 8 or other turns into a distinctly unhappy experience for many of our children. Large 9 of them everge from it well 10 that they are ill-equipped 11 life in our society. So then they either regard 12 as stupid for failing or else, quite understandably , they regard the activities at 13 they have failed as stupid. In 14 event they want no 15 of them . How can we justify a long period of compulsory education which ends like that?  
> and my thoughts:  
> 1 go/be 
> 2 on
> 3 far
> 4 time/moment
> 5 without/not
> ...

----------


## basurero

Can I make one for you to do? 
Once _ a time there was a man _ Bob. He liked a _ of stuff. He liked only _ best photos of them.

----------


## olgaa

upon
called named
lot
the 
its easy isnt it

----------


## basurero

> upon
> called named
> lot
> the 
> its easy isnt it

 
Совершенно правильно! 
The man walked _ the footpath, searching _ a friend. Suddenly, he came _ a homeless man lying drunk _ a rubbish bin. He pulled him _ and resuscitated him with the help of a _ aid kit.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by olgaa  upon
> called named
> lot
> the 
> its easy isnt it   
> Совершенно правильно! 
> The man walked up and down the footpath, searching with a flashlight of a friend. Suddenly, he came to a small house, where a homeless man lying drunk was trying to swallow a rubbish bin. He pulled him by his left nostril and resuscitated him with the help of a large self-inflatable maid kit.

----------


## basurero

> The man walked up and down the footpath, searching with a flashlight of a friend. Suddenly, he came to a small house, where a homeless man lying drunk was trying to swallow a rubbish bin. He pulled him by his left nostril and resuscitated him with the help of a large self-inflatable maid kit.

 К сожалению, ты неправ. Ты, очевидно, не носитель английского языка.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

совершенно верно, я не носитель, я бросатель   ::

----------


## olgaa

1 along
2 for
3 across
4 in
5 out
6 first 
its a banal answer isnt it?
i cant do like kalinka! have no imagination!

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by basurero        Originally Posted by olgaa  upon
> called named
> lot
> the 
> its easy isnt it   
> Совершенно правильно! 
> The man walked up and down the footpath, searching with a flashlight of a friend. Suddenly, he came to a small house, where a homeless man lying drunk was trying to swallow a rubbish bin. He pulled him by his left nostril and resuscitated him with the help of a large self-inflatable maid kit.

 Отлично!

----------

